# Vacation???



## ultramag (Sep 4, 2006)

Does anybody know why it says I'm on vacation below my name when I post? I was on vacation a couple weeks ago but that is sure over. :(


----------



## tommy c (Sep 4, 2006)

Go to your profile
personal info
holiday
click on ''no'' for holidays. I think that should fix it. Let me know.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 5, 2006)

That seems to have dne the trick Tommy. Thanks!!!


----------

